# A map of Puritanboard members



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to have a map of all the Puritanboard members. So I created a Puritanboard map at Frappr. Come on over and add yourself here! 

Puritanboard map


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool. If we get good participation this should be pretty interesting!


----------



## ReadBavinck (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool idea! I just added myself.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 20, 2006)

"I don't think Puritans do shoutots." - Christopher Chelpka


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2006)

I added myself.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 20, 2006)

Count me in, too.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm there now


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 20, 2006)

There are a whole bunch of guys who don't know how to follow directions... the pink markers are for gals, the blue markers are for guys!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually I think the red is for girls. The blue is for guys. The pink is the default for those who aren't sure.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> There are a whole bunch of guys who don't know how to follow directions... the pink markers are for gals, the blue markers are for guys!


...as I was saying, count me in...as a guy this time!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> Actually I think the red is for girls. The blue is for guys. The pink is the default for those who aren't sure.



Ouch.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2006)

I didn't see where it gave a choice of color...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm in. Very interesting.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> I didn't see where it gave a choice of color...



When you add yourself there's a choice of pin, either "guys" or "gals." If you didn't pick one then, you can edit your profile and choose gender.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



Ok. The choice of pin wasn't available with the Opera browser, which is my default. Comes up with Firefox though.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey, who invited Klingons?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, great! Now when the government wants to shut down the PuritanBoard and gather us all up, they'll just make a quick route of it.

Quick, everybody change your dots!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 21, 2006)

Very cool! 


I'm on there now, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to change the color of my pin.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 21, 2006)

that map looks scary. can you imagine if we were terrorist cells? we'd be like a cancer, spreading throughout the whole country :bigsmile:

hopefully the NSA, doesn't surf this board and pick up this post of mine :bigsmile:


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe the colors are for red states and blue states......


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 21, 2006)

Hmm . . . but then why are Nate & I red (Washington - especially Seattle, is anything but a red state)? 
I think the guys just weren't paying attention.


----------



## ANT (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm on ... this was a cool idea. We ought to see about getting a link to this added to the site.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well Im neither read nor blue but Christocratic


----------



## Devin (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried my best to give a shoutout...not sure if it's any good:

"PREDESTINATION RULES! FREE WILL IS FOR LOSERS!!"


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 22, 2006)

That's very neat.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 22, 2006)

It should be called arminians anonymous


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 22, 2006)

done and cool! I am having geek chillbumps...


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 22, 2006)

So far the state with the most Puritans is Texas with 5, followed by Florida with 4, and Mississippi, Pennsylvania, Washington, Louisiana, California and Wisconsin tied with 3 each for third place. But I know not everyone has added themsleves yet, so this is a little off.

[Edited on 1-22-2006 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## crhoades (Jan 22, 2006)

2nd marker for Tennessee is in. Blum, you need to take a drive over to Nashville for a pint and a cigar on me.


----------



## Peter (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> So far the state with the most Puritans is Texas with 5, followed by Florida with 4, and Mississippi, Pennsylvania, Washington, Louisiana, California and Wisconsin tied with 3 each for third place. But I know not everyone has added themsleves yet, so this is a little off.
> 
> [Edited on 1-22-2006 by Plimoth Thom]



and 48 in the US and one in South Africa


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 22, 2006)

Someone explain to me again why some of ya'll are pink? Go Puritan Texas!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Someone explain to me again why some of ya'll are pink?


They are secretly liberals. pink is their color of identification for each other.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devin_
> I tried my best to give a shoutout...not sure if it's any good:
> 
> "PREDESTINATION RULES! FREE WILL IS FOR LOSERS!!"


----------



## Tirian (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> ...



And one so far in Aus


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, it certainly looks like the Great Plains are completely void of any sound theologians! 

[Edited on 1-23-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Well, it certainly looks like the Great Plains are completely void of any sound theologians!
> 
> [Edited on 1-23-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Well, it certainly looks like the Great Plains are completely void of any sound theologians!
> 
> [Edited on 1-23-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 23, 2006)

they are not part of the commonwealth of Israel


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 23, 2006)

Neato!


----------



## Scott (Jan 23, 2006)

I am surprised that allot of the people I had always thought were male (like Joe, Rich, Steve, and others) have turned put to the women. That is a bit of a shock, especially for the ones with beards. I did not realize that such a high percentage of users were female (which is fine, just surprising).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 24, 2006)

Another up for PA.


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 24, 2006)

Added... The great state of AZ


----------

